# help with klr!!!



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

OK. So I traded for a 2003 klr 650. Maybe you saw my happy thread. Well I got the bike with the understanding the wiring harness needed a good cleaning as it was a little corroded and led to lack of juice to ignition, lights, etc. So when it wouldn't start I jiggled the wires as shown. Then took things apart and gave harness a good cleaning with contact cleaner. Still no juice. I checked the battery it is good. I used a voltage tester to check power on wires going to harness, from harness, and harness itself with no voltage on all three counts. Do these wires go from battery straight to the harness or is there some kind of regulator it goes through that could be bad? Is it maybe a blown fuse? I wanted to ask before I just started taking things completely apart as I am new to the bike. Yes I have posted my question on a more specific forum but I'm asking here as well cause I can usually get a good answer from you folks.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

There is an inline fuse in a holder on top of the battery. Take that fuse out and check it visually and with an ohm meter for continuity. There is usually a spare fuse in the holder. Check the engine kill switch on the right handle bar.

What happens when you turn on the key? Does the headlight come on? What happens when you push the starter button? Check that the bike is in neutral and the green light comes on. There is also a switch on the kick stand. Cycle the kick stand a couple of times. Try starting with the clutch in.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

This might be very helpful..............
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kawasaki-KL...Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e7b91e811&vxp=mtr
There should be a fuse very close to the battery.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Just went and bought my 10 amp fuses. I'll let you know in about 2 hrs if it worked. Thanks for the responses and help. I always feel like an idiot when I have to ask questions like this but turning a wrench is not my strong area. Learning though.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

OK! Fuses worked. Can't believe I didn't check that. Now, I have given the wiring harness a good cleaning and am hoping that clears up the issue. If not I'm coming back for a replace the wiring harness tutorial


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Damn. I think I bought the wrong amp fuses. What amp fuses do you use in a klr 650? It will start but when I hit the throttle it sputters and dies. Thought I had flooded it but not so. So I'm guessing I need 20 amp fuses not 10. Thoughts or advice?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

What you describe sounds like a dirty carb.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

A fuse is a go / no go type device, the amp rating is the load that they will carry before opening the circuit, and you don't want to use a higher rated fuse than the original, because the circuit is usually only able to handle what it is fused for. Simple things to check : fuel filter or screen, is the fuel fresh? Spark plug condition, a poor plug will fire at low cylinder pressures, but misfire at higher pressures. Air filter.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

OK. Got all the fuses right and its still doing the same thing. I'm thinking I may have flooded it a bit. Gonna let it sit till morning then start with the checklist you guys were kind enough to give me. Thanks for the help.


----------

